# Barcelona V Real Madrid - Predictions For 180 Minutes.



## Lex Foutish (27 Apr 2011)

I can't wait for the match tonight. Two great teams (well, one in particular) and two of the best managers in world football. The managers have started a war of words and Jose usually doesn't lose too many of those but the real match will be on the pitch.

If you'd asked me two weeks ago, I'd have had Barcelona winning 5-2 over the two legs but I think Jose has learned a lot over the last two games, not to mention the psychological advantage of having won the Copa (or Ceepee's Plato) Del Rey.

If it's completely down to psychology, I think Real will win but hopefully pure football and Barcelona will win through. I'll go for 4-3 to Barca over the two legs.


----------



## TarfHead (27 Apr 2011)

Not bothered, so long as the winners rip MUFC a new one in Wembley


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Apr 2011)

TarfHead said:


> Not bothered, so long as the winners rip MUFC a new one in Wembley


 
I'd settle for that too, Tarfhead, but, even if only for my old friend Ronaldo's sake, I hope it's Barca. They're as close as we'll ever get to the complete team.


----------



## Deiseblue (27 Apr 2011)

Iniesta is out for Barca & I believe they have central defence problems as well & I think Real may squeak by tonight but hopefully Barca will triumph over both legs.

Visca el Barca.


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Apr 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> Iniesta is out for Barca & I believe they have central defence problems as well & I think Real may squeak by tonight but hopefully Barca will triumph over both legs.
> 
> Visca el Barca.


 
Hi Deise. Is Puyol playing?


----------



## DB74 (27 Apr 2011)

Hopefully Real get through

I just can't like Barca for some reason - I think it's the way everyone wets themselves when they play.


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Apr 2011)

DB74 said:


> Hopefully Real get through
> 
> I just can't like Barca for some reason - *I think it's the way everyone wets themselves when they play*.


 
Maybe that's to do with the mouth-watering football they play, DB...............


----------



## TarfHead (27 Apr 2011)

Real seem to be learning more from each encounter with FCB. The physical approach they took in the Copa final will surely be maintained in the CL SF games. The next time Villa sees Arbeloa and Ramos heading for him he'll have a flashback to the brutality they visited on him last week. In such moments of doubt, Real have an advantage.

Also, FCB seem to be running out of momentum.


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Apr 2011)

TarfHead said:


> Real seem to be learning more from each encounter with FCB. The physical approach they took in the Copa final will surely be maintained in the CL SF games. The next time Villa sees Arbeloa and Ramos heading for him he'll have a flashback to the brutality they visited on him last week. In such moments of doubt, Real have an advantage.
> 
> *Also, FCB seem to be running out of momentum*.


 
That concerns me as well but I had put it dowm to tiredness.


----------



## Deiseblue (27 Apr 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Hi Deise. Is Puyol playing?



Apparently not fully fit but may be asked to fill in at left full as Maxwell is injured , Mascherano or Busquets may play in central defence.

Should be interesting to see the team sheets.

Would most definitely agree with you about Barca - probably the most inventive side I've seen.


----------



## DB74 (27 Apr 2011)

If Real Madrid can come away with a win tonight then I think they will do it by holding Barca to 0-0 in the Nou Camp in the 2nd leg but if Barca get a score draw or a win tonight meaning Real have to attack them in the 2nd leg then Barca will make the final.

1-0 Madrid tonight is my prediction.


----------



## ivuernis (27 Apr 2011)

Ha ha, the ABUs are lining up for their last remaining shot at gloating over United this season by siding with the two most successful and highest salaried sports teams in the world.


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Apr 2011)

ivuernis said:


> Ha ha, the ABUs are lining up for their last remaining shot at gloating over United this season by siding with the two most successful and highest salaried sports teams in the world.


 
Well, Ivuernis, I'm proud to say that Leeds United aren't on the list so I can hold my head up high! 

And, a Leeds fan an ABU? Never!!!


----------



## RMCF (27 Apr 2011)

My username will probably give away my allegiances, but I just hope we get a good game of football or two.

They are undoubtedly 2 excellent sides, not 1. Can't understand those who think that Madrid play poor football. OK so they had to get tactical in the last 2 games v Barca, but that was because they took a 5-0 beating earlier in the season. It shows that Jose learned from this mistake and is tactically a top manager. But excluding the last 2 games, Madrid have been excellent to watch all season. Anyone see them win 6-3 away to Valencia with their second string team last week?

Personally I think Barca will edge the semi. They did not play to their best over the last 2 Clasico's, and I think they have something left in the tank to edge Madrid. Of course I would love to see Madrid do it, and see Ronaldo play against Utd at Wembley.

They are two of the best footballing sides around at present, but as often happens in football, when teams like this meet, they cancel each other out.

Carvalho will be a big loss for Madrid, more so than Iniesta for Barca. Puyol is fit again for Barca I think. Madrid need Carvalho at the centre, and Pepe's fantastic performances in midfield will be missed if he has to move back to centre half, cos Diarra will be chasing Xavi and Busquets all night without much success.


----------



## dereko1969 (27 Apr 2011)

As a Manchester City and Atletico Madrid fan I'm hoping Barca go all the way!

I do think that Real Madrid will win tonight but only 1-0. Barca will then win by a couple at home.


----------



## PaddyW (27 Apr 2011)

Tough one to call. Barca to edge it by a single goal over the 2 legs I reckon. Once United don't win it, that is all!


----------



## Sunny (27 Apr 2011)

Barca to put manners on Mourinho. 3-1 tonight with Messi getting two and Villa scoring the third. Ronaldo to score one after shooting 545 times

Mourinho is great though. Is there anyone in Italy and Spain that he hasn't fallen out with?


----------



## ivuernis (27 Apr 2011)

I don't care who wins as long as it's attritional on both sides, preferably with a few suspensions thrown in for good measure. A season of modest expectation for United fans is shaping up to be a great one. Closing in on title #19 and a 3rd Champions League final in 4 years. Bring on the hate ;-)


----------



## Latrade (27 Apr 2011)

DB74 said:


> Hopefully Real get through
> 
> I just can't like Barca for some reason - I think it's the way everyone wets themselves when they play.


 
+1

I actually like Barca, love it when they're in full flow, but I'm sick of the view that there is only one way to play football and that Barca are the true footballing team. It's like teams are committing a cardinal sin when they try and defend or block the midfield, don't they know they should just sit back and let Barca roll them over?


----------



## RMCF (27 Apr 2011)

Latrade said:


> +1
> 
> I actually like Barca, love it when they're in full flow, but I'm sick of the view that there is only one way to play football and that Barca are the true footballing team. It's like teams are committing a cardinal sin when they try and defend or block the midfield, don't they know they should just sit back and let Barca roll them over?



+1

Of course I will be accused of bias, but recently the whole Barca hype has started to get annoying.

Of course they can be great and majestic to watch at times, but watching them most weeks I can see that they have their bad points too. They have their fair share of divers and cheaters like all other teams, plus they love a good moan at the refs too. The last couple of games saw Xavi and Iniesta do this a lot, simply because Pepe would not sit back and let them tippy tap around like most other midfielders who just let them play.

I have always liked JM too, even before coming to Madrid. He's a character and I think it would be great to see him knock out Barca in this CL.


----------



## Sunny (27 Apr 2011)

I have no problem teams playing 11 people camped on the edge of the box and I would never claim that barcalona are the best team ever but their 5-0 win earlier in the season was probably the best team performance since the great Milan team of the late 80's and early 90's. 

Interesting thing about JM is that many people connected to real Madrid hate him. Same with inter Milan. He is genius though.


----------



## Sunny (27 Apr 2011)

What a waste of a first half. Two great football sides decide to show all that is ugly about football. Why do referees allow themselves to be bullied? Just show yellow cards to anyone  that comes near him when he makes a decision


----------



## callybags (27 Apr 2011)

Worth the wait to see pure gemius


----------



## DB74 (27 Apr 2011)

No doubt the best team won but the sending off was crucial - Barcelona didn't really look like scoring until then (Madrid didn't look like scoring at any stage!)


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Apr 2011)

Sunny said:


> Barca to put manners on Mourinho. 3*-1 tonight with Messi getting two and Villa scoring the third. Ronaldo to score one after shooting 545 times*
> 
> Mourinho is great though. Is there anyone in Italy and Spain that he hasn't fallen out with?


 
You'd have been bang on, Sunny, if Villa hadn't been substituted and Ronaldo hadn't spent most of the match fixing his hair!


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Apr 2011)

Real got a lesson tonight on how to win a match. And I have to admit that I got a small degree of insane pleasure seeing the Special One sulking. 

It's only half time but I honestly can't see Real recovering from this. If they do, I'll eat my Beamish flavoured hat!


----------



## Sunny (28 Apr 2011)

I would watch Messi play all night but I have to say the behaviour of both teams was appalling. At least it finally ended all debate about whether Ronaldo is in the same league as Messi as an all round player. (Not that there ever was a debate in my mind!)

Sending off was harsh.


----------



## MrMan (30 Apr 2011)

Hopefully the next referee will be strong enough to stand up to Barca and their costant diving, it was one of the greatest examples that I have seen on exactly how not to play football.


----------

